# Favourite bodybuilding recipes chat thread



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought id make this to chat about the other thread ive made for your favourite recipes.

Just tag people if you want to ask about their recipes, just trying to keep clutter to a minimum incase the thread gets popular.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

@murphy2010

Taste just like normal pancakes mate, even my mums tried them and she couldnt tell they werent normal pancakes


----------

